

Uber in deal with China's BYD to test electric cars - ghshephard
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/13/us-uber-byd-idUSKBN0M92KU20150313?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews

======
ghshephard
Interesting - the Reuters article claims that this car has a 186 mile range,
which is greater than what Wikipedia claims
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_e6](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_e6))

Charged in 30 minutes, a typical Uber driver might need to charge it a couple
times a day. The $200 rent option results in a fixed charge. The Electricity
will cut down on the cost. Environmentally beneficial.

Feels like a win/win/win all around.

It's obvious that as batteries continue to improve, this is going to be the
default case for fleet vehicles like postal, UPS, taxis, etc...

[Edit: It looks like from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_New_York_City](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_New_York_City)
that Taxicab vehicles are driven an average of 180 miles per shift. That means
charge before the shift starts, and a charge (at lunch?) in the middle of the
shift, and you are good to go. If you need more, it's because you are making
$$$. Uber charges $1.31/mile - so approx $237/day, or $1185/week - $200 car,
-75kWh _$.10 /Kwh _2 times day*5days = $65 electricity. So, $1185 - $265
$920/week. I wonder what the insurance story is.

]

